# Swisswax wheel brush and Karcher Foam Gun



## vittel (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey! Will those 2 be back soon? Actually I already had the Karcher Gun in the cart but then it was not available anymore


----------



## vittel (Sep 12, 2007)

ahhh sorry, this one should have been in the clean your car forum. i am very sorry 

please someone delete this thread!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Its a question for Tim. I´d like to ask too...for the brush.


----------

